

RethinkDB (S09) is hiring a customer experience engineer - coffeemug

RethinkDB (www.rethinkdb.com) is hiring a customer experience engineer in our offices in sunny Mountain View, CA.<p><i>Why you should join:</i><p><pre><code>  - We've developed a breakthrough innovation in a fundamental piece
    of the software stack that's exciting, defensible, and very
    valuable.
  - You will have the opportunity to communicate with and learn from
    some of the most technically demanding customers in the world.
  - Marketing a breakthrough product in a fragmented market is exciting,
    challenging, and hugely rewarding.
</code></pre>
<i>Responsibilities:</i><p><pre><code>  - Design, implement, and maintain RethinkDB website, including
    customer support and communication tools.
  - Communicate the product to customers by designing a marketing
    message, writing copy, documentaion, etc.
  - Evangilize the product via blog posts, papers, communication with
    customers, etc.
</code></pre>
<i>Requirements:</i><p><pre><code>  - Good sense of web design and UI design. Please send an example of
    best work.
  - Good understanding of at least two programming languages. Ability
    to modify open source components as needed, and to code additional
    components from scratch as necessary.
  - Ability to evangelize high tech software. Good understanding of
    technology (breadth and depth), ability to communicate complex
    subjects in written form, evidence of evangelizing track record (a
    technical blog, active participant on social news forums, etc.)
</code></pre>
Please send your resume to jobs@rethinkdb.com.
======
foobarbazetc
What does 'defensible' mean in this context?

